# HELP! Mk1 Golf / Rabbit R32 Conversion



## macas (Oct 13, 2009)

*HELP! Mk1 Golf / Rabbit VR6 / R32 Conversion*

Ok I am at the stage of starting to need so help and advice from you guys out there. I have been studying the forum pages but still have so many questions.
I have a stripped and ready to go Series 1 shell which I salvaged from a small garage of which the golf was the garage roof support! The initial intention was to just do a standard resto, but whilst I've cut out all the rust and opened her up I was given an R32 engine loom and 5spd front wheel drive box from a very good friend who had decided to go down another route with his Corrado.
AAAAHHHHH! You know whats coming.
I have now purchased a complete Mk3 golf VR6 subframe with all the power steering rack, discs hubs etc.
What I want to know is if I fit the rack and try and have power steering can I get away with the original column? Reason being I want to retain all the standard looks apart from what is under the bonnet i.e. keep the original series 1 dashboard.
What front struts do I need to use and what is recommended for the loadings etc?
What drive shafts are best to go with and what is the best way to retain the 4 stud hubs on the VR arms?
How hard is it to fit mk3 master cylinder to improve the braking or is there a better route? bearing in mind its a right hooker?
Is there an off the shelf Manifold I can use or even down pipes which will work without fowling the bulk head.
All sensible input is greatly recieved and I know this isn't everybodys cup of tea but this is now my mission and I want to do it to the best possible standard learning from everyones previous encounters. So please highlight or bring anything up you may think will help guide me along this project.
I know there is so much more to ask but Im sure it will all come out as I go a long.
Thanks for your time.









_Modified by macas at 2:24 PM 10-13-2009_


_Modified by macas at 2:25 PM 10-13-2009_


----------



## macas (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: HELP! Mk1 Golf / Rabbit VR6 / R32 Conversion (macas)*

Anyone out there? 
Or is it because I'm a newbie? 
Please all input is greatly welcome.


----------



## vw man 77 (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: HELP! Mk1 Golf / Rabbit VR6 / R32 Conversion (macas) 4lugs*

if i where you, from all i've read you will be better off with the 5 lug swap. it is beefier and can handle the power plus any future upgrades. is this a budget saver or personal choice. also you should read some of the other posts on vr swaps to get more info on the axles and such as well as the dash and wiring issues you will face.


----------



## vw man 77 (Oct 15, 2009)

i am also doing a vr rabbit swap myself 1st time..any info would be help to me also


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (vw man 77)*

You will need a custom downpipe off of the two OEM collectors. You will obviously need cusom axle lengths no matter what direction you go with regaurding transmission/ hubs etc.


----------



## 666hmf (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: HELP! Mk1 Golf / Rabbit VR6 / R32 Conversion (macas)*

Hi just read your post. 
I am also doing a mk1 r32 conversion but I am going to try and use all of the running gear and 4 wheel drive system off of a MK5 R32.
So far I have purchased the engine and dsg box (although I want a 6 speed mmanual if any one has one) and the complete front axle and running gear including the power steering which as it is electric I have been told I can use it.
I need the rear running gear and a complete floor pan from a mk5 r32 to get all the mountings and dimensions from to graft all the running gear to my MK1. Also a wiring loom clocks ecu petrol tank and pump.
If any body has any information ( like best way to run electris etc for engine)that could help me I would appreciate it. Also I will keep updates coming. Wayne


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: HELP! Mk1 Golf / Rabbit VR6 / R32 Conversion (666hmf)*

Im not exactly sure what all of the inputs the haldex system needs to function (in terms of speed sensors, accelerometers, steering angle sensors etc.), but I would look into that aspect of it so that you do not overlook something when you are wiring the car. Your best bet will be to get the entire wiring loom from the car and transplant it into the MK1. These newer cars are very picky about their canBUS systems and different sensor inputs, it is crazy.


----------



## macas (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: HELP! Mk1 Golf / Rabbit VR6 / R32 Conversion (666hmf)*

_I need the rear running gear and a complete floor pan from a mk5 r32 to get all the mountings and dimensions from to graft all the running gear to my MK1. Also a wiring loom clocks ecu petrol tank and pump._
My friend has got a six speed box mk4 rear sub frame which I am told will work better and heldex system plus a few other little trick bits if your interested?
Thanks for the input guys
I now have full Mk3 golf Subframe. going to run VR6 brakes from them and shafts but make hubs to retain the 4x100 stud pattern. Also picked up a corrado front sub frame which works really well with the Mk1 set up.
I'm currently in the process of making up a loom so that I can retain all the old series1 clocks etc.










_Modified by macas at 10:12 AM 11-4-2009_


----------



## 666hmf (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: HELP! Mk1 Golf / Rabbit VR6 / R32 Conversion (macas)*

I have all running gear now including the shell. Does any body know what problems I will have with immobiliser. Which parts (I.e key ecu engine sensors petrol pump etc) are connected together and If i get immobiliser turnt off in ecu will it effect everything ?
How are you doing the loom are you splicing everything together or starting afresh
If anyine knows which parts of the engine aux or sensors the engine can run without to make it less "electric". Does anyone know if its possible to run R32 lump on something like bike carbs or throttle bodies to further reduce amount of wiring?


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: HELP! Mk1 Golf / Rabbit VR6 / R32 Conversion (666hmf)*

I believe unitronic or possibly revo can cure your immobilizer issues via a chip. there was a guy that just put a 2.0T FSI in a MK2 that was GORGEOUS and he used UNItronic to rid the immo.


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

Search, there is so much **** in the archives.


----------

